# My caira pups at 11 weeks



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My little Caira pups are 11 weeks old today! Time sure does fly. They are both doing fabulous and are very opinionted. Caira is still wanting to be with them but i'm trying to get them weaned this week. 









Emma and Payne (although the name Payne might be changed) 









Mouthing off









meeting Gato, the cat









Gato the Cat showing how much he loves them.










hanging out and playing



























A scruffy Emma. she has not had a bath yet so she is a little dishelved!









On a mission to find a cord or something to chew on









a close up of Payne


As of now, i am keeping BOTH puppies for show because I was fortunate to wind up with two potential show pups. So it's quite possible they will both be showing at Nationals. :smheat:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG Stacy! They are stunning! :wub: :wub:

I can't wait to meet them! You better have them in San Mateo  If they have a personality like Caira or like <strike>mini-Caira</strike> McKenzie I'm sure they are going to be stars! 

You can really see some great extension in the walk (the pic of one of them finding something to chew on). You sure are going to have your hands full with these girls!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 30 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856429


> OMG Stacy! They are stunning! :wub: :wub:
> 
> I can't wait to meet them! You better have them in San Mateo  If they have a personality like Caira or like <strike>mini-Caira</strike> McKenzie I'm sure they are going to be stars!
> 
> You can really see some great extension in the walk (the pic of one of them finding something to chew on). You sure are going to have your hands full with these girls![/B]



they are soooooo Mini Caira's already. Just look at how they greet Gato, just like their mother :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Puppies,how sweet ,puppy breath,puppy kisses, Iwould just want to cuddle and play all day. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are both stunning Stacy :wub: :wub: I am so pleased that they are both show potential. You must be absolutely thrilled. arty: I must admit to my particular penchant for your little Emma though. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy -- they are so adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't stand it. Of course you're keeping them. How could you part with them? I've got my fingers crossed that they'll both be showstoppers :biggrin: and that they'll do Mommy proud.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i'm speechless, they are simply gorgeous!!! congratulations, all of your hard work is really paying off! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What pretty pups! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Stacy they are gorgeous!! :wub: 
I Love Love Love the photo of them with the cat!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Elly @ Nov 30 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856442


> All I can say is WOW!!![/B]


thank you! They have turned into some really nice little puppies! I couldn't be happier!

QUOTE (chichi @ Nov 30 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856445


> Puppies,how sweet ,puppy breath,puppy kisses, Iwould just want to cuddle and play all day. :wub:[/B]


Oh they are ready to play all day! They are hilarious to watch. :wub: 

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 30 2009, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856446


> They are both stunning Stacy :wub: :wub: I am so pleased that they are both show potential. You must be absolutely thrilled. arty: I must admit to my particular penchant for your little Emma though. :tender:[/B]


Sweet Emma.... I thought she was shy but really, she's just reserved. Her sister is a maniac, throws herself into any situation but Emma just needs to check it out first. She is a friendly pup though, so definitley not shy!

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 30 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856459


> Stacy -- they are so adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't stand it. Of course you're keeping them. How could you part with them? I've got my fingers crossed that they'll both be showstoppers :biggrin: and that they'll do Mommy proud.[/B]


I'm thankful to have them both be worth keeping for show! Their coats are amazing. I think they will both mature into very nice looking dogs! 

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 30 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856463


> i'm speechless, they are simply gorgeous!!! congratulations, all of your hard work is really paying off! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Aw thanks Tami!! I have been VERY lucky with the direction my breeding program has gone and I couldnt' have done it without some very awesome people helping me. If the bites hold, I'll be even more blessed!


QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 30 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856470


> What pretty pups! :wub: :wub:[/B]


thank you so much!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, they are both so darling. :wub: :wub: :wub: How awesome that they're both show-potential! I'm in love with that little Payne!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Too cute.

LOL, with a houseful of Malts, that must be one tolerant kitty!


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

I love them!!!!! So cute.. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

***gasp**
**sigh**
**swoon***
**THUD!*

*Be still my hawt!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is their mother Caira. She was the first generation to pick on the cat
[attachment=58959ost_196...94828518.jpg]
as a 4 month old puppy

[attachment=58960ost_196...94828584.jpg]
as an adult


[attachment=58961ost_196...04231279.jpg]
and this is a typical shot of Caira. Mouthing off with her tail wagging. She is SUCH a happy girl! Her pups take after her!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Stacy. They are SO cute and look sassy too. I know they are going to be stars. Congrats. Love your letting us see them grow up.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smheat: Oh Stacy, they are precious! :wub: I would definitely SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE them :biggrin:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

They are adorable!!! Love their little faces!! San Mateo?, are you coming up to bay area?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Nov 30 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856505


> They are adorable!!! Love their little faces!! San Mateo?, are you coming up to bay area?[/B]



Yes, we're coming to the bay area! Right after christmas. (I mean, RIGHT after xmas, the 27th-30th) Last year we had 11 dogs in the hotel room, that was a lot of fun!!

So... you in?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

They are beautiful. Best of luck to you!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh they are just too cute for words!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 30 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856425


> My little Caira pups are 11 weeks old today! Time sure does fly. They are both doing fabulous and are very opinionted. Caira is still wanting to be with them but i'm trying to get them weaned this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow Stacey! They are both beautiful although i'm kinda partial to Payne!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They're both gorgeous pups Stacy. Glad you got 2 little show girls this time around. Little mommie Caira did well.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oooooh, I love these action shots, so precious! I can't imagine cuter puppies than these girls. And they are yours. That has to be the best feeling. :biggrin: I think you have a lot to be proud of with these two.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 30 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856496


> [attachment=58978:caira.jpg]
> and this is a typical shot of Caira. Mouthing off with her tail wagging. She is SUCH a happy girl! *Her pups take after her*![/B]


LOL Yes they do!
[attachment=58977:kenz_bark.JPG]


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 1 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856554


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Nov 30 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856505





> They are adorable!!! Love their little faces!! San Mateo?, are you coming up to bay area?[/B]



Yes, we're coming to the bay area! Right after christmas. (I mean, RIGHT after xmas, the 27th-30th) Last year we had 11 dogs in the hotel room, that was a lot of fun!!

So... you in? 
[/B][/QUOTE]
A room full of malts? I'm def in!! Lemme know when u get in!! Can't wait to meet u and the girls!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Stacy! They are BOTH stunningly GORGEOUS!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I can see them both being champions!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are so lovable and you just want to reach in the picture and cuddle with both of them. Perfect little malts......I think you have two winners there Stacy!!!! :heart: :yes: :heart:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, they are both sooo cute.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

If someone could die from cuteness overload, those puppies could induce it. Lordy they are darling! I bet they are so much fun to watch and play with. They are just gorgeous Stacy! I have my fingers crossed for a good bite on both of them!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh My God!!!
Could they get any cuter???
They're so adorable!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They're adorable.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Omg..... those two little angels are breathtaking!!! :wub: Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Stacy, for the cute puppy pictures! 

I really like the photo with the cat and of course the barking one of Caira!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

SOOOOO cute!!! Cutie Patooties!! :heart: 

If Emma's bite goes off......she is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I love them!!!!! So cute.. :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't see the pictures!!!!!! :bysmilie:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so cute...I wish I could stick my hand through the computer screen and kiss and hug them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Omg, Could they be any cuter. I think not. I sure hope they both make it to Nationals. I would just love to play with those two darlings.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i love puppies!! and yours are just the cutest!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... they are adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: And their little coats are so dense you almost can't see their cute little faces. What treasures they are. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Stacy, I just LOVE your pictures :smheat: :smheat: They are absolutely precious and Caira is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! I know they will win :chili: :hump: :hump:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

They are just too cute for words! Precious, precious babies! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning, Stacy. I need a house, now! As opposed to my 1 bedroom apartment.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for the awesome comments!!! I am loving these puppies, they are soooo fun to watch!!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Very beautiful puppies! I love their coats! Good luck with them in the ring!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, those pups are gorgeous!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow! i just saw this. They are beautiful little pups!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I think we're all feeling a little deprived of new puppy pics!! Please post some more of those babies. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 3 2010, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869622


> I think we're all feeling a little deprived of new puppy pics!! Please post some more of those babies. :wub: :wub:[/B]



I second that! B)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 4 2010, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869717


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 3 2010, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869622





> I think we're all feeling a little deprived of new puppy pics!! Please post some more of those babies. :wub: :wub:[/B]



I second that! B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL!! Ok ok, I'll get some today  They are 16 weeks old today, can you believe it? Time flies!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 4 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869740


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 4 2010, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869717





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 3 2010, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869622





> I think we're all feeling a little deprived of new puppy pics!! Please post some more of those babies. :wub: :wub:[/B]



I second that! B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL!! Ok ok, I'll get some today  They are 16 weeks old today, can you believe it? Time flies!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yea! :chili:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh My Goodness ! How cute are they.............. they make me have puppy fever.............

and what extension in that strut! You defitiely will have your hands full.

Stacey you should be very proud !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 4 2010, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869740


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 4 2010, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869717





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 3 2010, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869622





> I think we're all feeling a little deprived of new puppy pics!! Please post some more of those babies. :wub: :wub:[/B]



I second that! B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL!! Ok ok, I'll get some today  They are 16 weeks old today, can you believe it? Time flies!
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's more like it. Were you at a show up near San Fran? Seemed to remember you were going to do that after Xmas?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Two show prospects?!!!!!! How wonderful is that???!!! I hope we get to see one or both of them at the nationals!!!!! 

Can't wait to see more recent pics!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stacy!!!!!! OMG are they adorable.
Congrats and keep us posted and with pic's as they develop.

Love the kitty pic....  

Marsha


----------

